# Depo Lupron 11.25mg



## TYSON1234 (Oct 3, 2014)

Started working for a Dr. that does alot of injections especially the 11.25 mg. Need some clarification how to bill 11.25mg. One website said to bill J1950 with 3 units and another gave a CPT code of J9217. Any feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## Cmama12 (Oct 7, 2014)

We bill with J1950 x 3


----------



## TYSON1234 (Oct 9, 2014)

Thank you.


----------

